# [matos] Modem/routeur : que et comment choisir?

## kopp

Bon voilà, on a  3 pc à la maison, pour le moment le mien est connecté avec un modem usb, et je aprtage avec un cable croisé vers celui de mon frère, mais pour le moment mon père n'a rien pour le sien

alors bon, je pense acheter un modem/routeur (comme ça au passage, ça me debarrassera de mon ami Speedtouch)

Mais, je ne sais que choisir ? n'importe quel modem fera t il l'affaire avec mon abonnement (wanadoo extense 2048) ou y a t il des verifications à faire niveau comptabilité ?

Je veux aussi biens ur le firewall et tout ça integré, mais je pense que c'est le truc _de série_ sur ce genre de matos,  et une configuration aisée...

Qu'en est il de la livebox ? sur le super site internet de wanadoo, pas moyen d'avoir d'info precises (connecteur ethernet et tout ????)

Ah oui,e précise que j'en ai strictement rien à faire du wifi, je préfère du bon gros cable rj45, quitte à percer quelques trous, donc no wifi, c'est bien mieux !

J'attends donc vos avis/expériences là dessus! Merci

----------

## Dinornis

je posséde un D-link 504 ,aprés quelque petit problème de conf et l'aide de leur support technique (gratuis,aimable et compétant en tous cas pour la personne que j'ai eux au télèphone) et une petit configuration via le port serie de celui-ci tous marche du tonnere depuis +-2ans 

posséde tous se qui faut ou y faut  :Wink: 

http://www.dlink.be/?go=jN7uAYLx/oIJaWVUDLYZU93ygJVYKOhST9vhLPG3yV3oUYx7gqltbNlwaaRp6D0oAmu5j3cf/YEIDdf32KHhJ08Stug=

je suis connecté via Skynet (belgique)

----------

## kopp

Oui, merci, j'ai effectivement entendu parlé de celui ci en bien,

Mais comme il est assez vieux, est ce qu'il va supporter les débits de l'adsl2+ jusqu'a 18Mbits ? Parceque je ne pense pas rester éternellement en 2048...

Parceque j'ai vu celui ci : http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00030731.html qui à l'air pas trop mal non plus, mais bon voilà j'en sais rien

Ou alors celui ci, mais je n'en sais rien pour les débit : http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00019367.html

----------

## Will11

J'ai eu 2 D-Link, ils ont sont bien niveau config ect... mais ils chauffent trop. Ils ont tout les 2 cramés par temps de forte chaleur. Mais bon maintenant ils se sont peut-être amélioré pour le refroidissement.

Sinon tu peux aussi regarder dans les linksys, c'est un assez bon rapport qualité prix, j'en ai un en wifi  et ma soeur aussi, ça va impec (le filaire aussi vu que c'est ça qui t'intéresse). Pour info linksys est une filliale de Cisco.

----------

## Dinornis

 *Quote:*   

> Will11
> 
> Sinon tu peux aussi regarder dans les linksys, c'est un assez bon rapport qualité prix, j'en ai un en wifi et ma soeur aussi, ça va impec (le filaire aussi vu que c'est ça qui t'intéresse). Pour info linksys est une filliale de Cisco.

 

Bonne chose a savoir sa 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai eu 2 D-Link, ils ont sont bien niveau config ect... mais ils chauffent trop. Ils ont tout les 2 cramés par temps de forte chaleur. Mais bon maintenant ils se sont peut-être amélioré pour le refroidissement

 

exacte y chauffe assez bien le mien aussi ,mais pas encore cramé chez moi ni de panne

----------

## anigel

Netgear DG834G : j'en ai un depuis plusieurs mois, sur une liaison Free 8M, et il me sort du 700 Ko / sec sans sourciller. Stable, fonctionnel, rien à redire. Le seul hic, c'est que je doive m'en séparer (je remplace l'ADSL par le câble à la fin du mois  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## Ti momo

Moi j'ai juste des routeurs vu que j'ai la Freebox, j'ai 1 D-link DI604 il est sympa mais relativement limité au niveau des fonctions :\ Et là je viens de racheter un routeur linksys WRT54GS donc WIFI (ma soeur à son ordi en WIFI), j'ai appeller 1 fois le support technique (numéro vert  :Smile: ) il marche nickel en plus y a plein de firmware alternatif vu qu'il est open-source j'utilise l'alchemy il rajoute plein de fonction mais bon y en a tellement que j'ai pas comparé avec les autres (on peut meme s'amuser avec IPTABLES sur le routeur apparament)

----------

## l.slysz

speedtouch 510 v3 ou v4 , pas mal de developpements et ameliorations ont été fait sur ces petits bijoux  :Wink: 

www.forpage.com fait reference pour ce qui est de la bidouille des speedtouch  :Laughing: 

tu devrais trouver ton bonheur en occasion pour une 30aine d'  :Wink: 

ça sera vite rentabilisé  :Wink: 

pour ce qui est des routeurs netgear (dg834g en particulier) ils sont tres sensible, si mauvaise ligne et/ou peer2peer => reboot intempestifs

cela semble aller bcp mieux depuis le dernier firmware 

voila, j'ai apporté ma pierre à ce topic  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

Je te conseille aussi Linksys, principalement car j'en ai 2 et que j'en suis super content, mais aussi si tu as l'ame d'un bidouilleur, sache que les linksys tournent sous linux (c'est un cpu @125MHz avec 16 ou 32Mo de RAM selon les modèles je crois) et que linksys joue bien le jeu de la GPL, du coup y'a des tas de firmware officieux, de l'amélioration de celui de base, avec interface web, à la vrai distrib que tu administres en SSH et sur laquelle tu peux compiler ce que tu veux, bref, le pied

Bien sur, je ne déconseille pas les autres marques, si ce n'est Olitec, car j'en ai fait changer un 3 fois en une semaine, pas un ne marchais (ou alors Carrefour ne vend que des Olitrec défectueux, enfin les boules quoi  :Confused:  )

Par contre, je te conseille de prendre un routeur et un modem séparés, car un modem/routeur ne te servira plus a rien quand tu voudras changer de modem (genre passer à une *box) c'est ce qui m'est arrivé et actuellement il me sert de point d'acecss / switch (il ne peut même pas servir de routeur, puisqu'il est fait pour router sa propre connexion internet, pas une interface externe)

La solution modem + routeur est bien moins économique en apparence, mais sur le long terme bien meilleure, moins bordelique et légèrement plus économique (juste à reconfigurer la connexion en cas de changement de modem) et ça t'évites de te poser des questions concernant la compatibilité ADSL2+/Satellite/Fibre-optique  :Very Happy: , il faudra juste se poser ce genre de questions pour le modem

----------

## kopp

Bon, me suis toujours pas décidé, mais y a une question qui me turlupine : 

le support UPnP est il obligatoire pour permettre à msn de fonctionner en envoi de fichier ?

Parceque si oui faut que je fasse gaffe à ça, sinon mon frère va me saouler!!!

Et sinon, y a t il un moyen simple (ie ligne de commande) pour obtenir l'ip internet du routeur ? parcequqe j'utilise les services de dns dynamique mais bon, si je connais plus mon ip, ça va être limitant....

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Et sinon, y a t il un moyen simple (ie ligne de commande) pour obtenir l'ip internet du routeur ? parcequqe j'utilise les services de dns dynamique mais bon, si je connais plus mon ip, ça va être limitant....

 t'as des softs qui font ca tout seuls pour toi: par exemple net-dns/ddclient se charge de maintenir (après configuration) ton ip pour dyndns. Ca peut inerroger une page web (status web page) si par exemple t'as une freebox, ou bien ca peut interroger ton routeur : */etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf wrote:*   

> #use=watchguard-soho,        fw=192.168.111.1:80        # via Watchguard's SOHO FW
> 
> #use=netopia-r910,           fw=192.168.111.1:80        # via Netopia R910 FW
> 
> #use=smc-barricade,          fw=192.168.123.254:80      # via SMC's Barricade FW
> ...

 

fait ton choix ...

----------

## l.slysz

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et sinon, y a t il un moyen simple (ie ligne de commande) pour obtenir l'ip internet du routeur ? parcequqe j'utilise les services de dns dynamique mais bon, si je connais plus mon ip, ça va être limitant....

 

de plus en plus de routeur propose ce service directement (le speedtouch 510 ne le faisait pas, mais les gars de forpage ont rajouté la fonction  :Laughing:  , et ça marche du tonnerre  :Wink:  )

edit : le service dont je parle c'est la mise à jour automatique des dyndns (ma phrase n'etait pas claire  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## spider312

 *l.slysz wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   
> 
> Et sinon, y a t il un moyen simple (ie ligne de commande) pour obtenir l'ip internet du routeur ? parcequqe j'utilise les services de dns dynamique mais bon, si je connais plus mon ip, ça va être limitant.... 
> 
> de plus en plus de routeur propose ce service directement (le speedtouch 510 ne le faisait pas, mais les gars de forpage ont rajouté la fonction  , et ça marche du tonnerre  )
> ...

 +1  :Wink:  c'est à ton routeur de faire ça, pas à un PC client  :Wink:  (et en tout cas je peux te dire que les linksys le font, comme surement 75% des routeurs actuels)

----------

## kopp

Ok merci les gars : pour le moment j'hésite donc entre celui ci :

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00019367.html chez netgear (le meme que celui d'anigel, mais sans le wifi)

et celui ci :

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00024006.html de chez linksys, mais qui n'a pas le support UPnP...

Donc, est ce quelqu'un a une réponse au sujet de l'upnp ??? Sinon j'irai pour le Netgear

Au fait, ils disent tous cable réseau fourni : c'est quoi comme cable ?

edit : je vois que pour le netgear, la version wifi coute à peine plus chere... anigel, est ce qu'on peut le desactiver quand on ne veut pas s'en servir ? (i.e couper carrement l'emission) parceque là j'en ai pas besoin mais si ça coute à peine plus cher, alors pourquoi ne pas prevoir... mais bon, tant qu'a faire, si je peux eviter d'avoir des ondes de partout quand ça ne sert pas...

----------

## laharl

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon j'irai pour le Netgear
> 
> Au fait, ils disent tous cable réseau fourni : c'est quoi comme cable ?

 de mémoire un petit RJ45

et un cable pour relier a la prise telephonique (+ un filtre)

 *kopp wrote:*   

> edit : je vois que pour le netgear, la version wifi coute à peine plus chere... anigel, est ce qu'on peut le desactiver quand on ne veut pas s'en servir ? (i.e couper carrement l'emission)

 oui

Edit: démo de l'interface d'admin du routeur:

http://interface.netgear-forum.com/DG834G/start.htm

d'une manière générale les forums netgear sont très très complets.

----------

## mcfly.587

J'ai un speedtouch 510v4 pour ma part également jamais le moindre soucis, payé 39 chez carrefour en promotion il y a un an  :Smile: 

Le modem est très bien suivit niveau firmware et on attend une toute nouvelle série de firmware pour très bientôt pour ceux que çà interesse  :Wink: 

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/WindowsSoftwareReseaux/SpeedTouch-MaJ-Officielle-ST510v4-sujet-218234-1.htm

Sinon linksys quand çà tourne bien çà tourne bien mais pour le faire tourner certains sont difficiles  :Laughing: 

----------

## spider312

oui en général un tout petit (genre 1m) cable ethernet droit

Sinon, je réïtère ma remarque concernant l'achat d'un routeur qui fait aussi modem : tu devras le changer dès que tu passera sur une offre style *box, c'est assez dommage quand même  :Confused: 

----------

## laharl

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Sinon, je réïtère ma remarque concernant l'achat d'un routeur qui fait aussi modem : tu devras le changer dès que tu passera sur une offre style *box, c'est assez dommage quand même 

 

+ 1 

j'ai pas d'offre *box donc pas de pb, mais c'est effectivement un

critère très très important.

----------

## l.slysz

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> oui en général un tout petit (genre 1m) cable ethernet droit
> 
> Sinon, je réïtère ma remarque concernant l'achat d'un routeur qui fait aussi modem : tu devras le changer dès que tu passera sur une offre style *box, c'est assez dommage quand même 

 

certains (beaucoup ?) routeurs proposent de se passer du modem  (speedtouch 510 par exemple  :Laughing:  ) ... a verifier avant d'acheter tout simplement  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> edit : je vois que pour le netgear, la version wifi coute à peine plus chere... anigel, est ce qu'on peut le desactiver quand on ne veut pas s'en servir ? (i.e couper carrement l'emission) parceque là j'en ai pas besoin mais si ça coute à peine plus cher, alors pourquoi ne pas prevoir... mais bon, tant qu'a faire, si je peux eviter d'avoir des ondes de partout quand ça ne sert pas...

 

On peut ! Sinon je ne l'aurais pas acheté (le wifi, c'est comme l'amiante : en-dessous de 500 000 morts, c'est sans dangers !).

Sincèrement, bon produit, vraiment rien à redire. Pour le support de l'UPNP, effectivement, si tu ne l'as pas, tu vas avoir des soucis avec MSN (voix / video surtout).

----------

## kopp

Bon, je suis toujours pas décidé, soit entre le netgear, soit prendre la livebox + routeur (je suppose que la live box n'a pas plusieurs ports ethernet....)

Mais une question : ces petits appareils ils sont tjs allumés ? toujours connectés ? ça se coupe automatiquement ? faut les éteindre avec un interrupteur ?

edit : en fait c'est livebox dispose de deux ports ethernet, dont un année qui peut servir pour l'adsl tv....

bref un routeur par derrière devient quand même necessaire avec des cables, et ça fini par être compliqué tout ça!

les *box : en taule !

----------

## laharl

Pour le netgear:

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ces petits appareils ils sont tjs allumés ? 

 oui je le laisse la plupart du temps toujours allumé, même s'il y  a plus de machine qui tourne 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> toujours connectés ?

 donc oui

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ça se coupe automatiquement ? faut les éteindre avec un interrupteur ?

 non et il y a pas d'interrupteur (faut retirer la prise).

----------

## l.slysz

 *laharl wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *kopp wrote:*   ça se coupe automatiquement ? faut les éteindre avec un interrupteur ? non et il y a pas d'interrupteur (faut retirer la prise).

 

encore une fois, ça depend du routeur, c'est du cas par cas

pour les routeurs que j'ai deja vu :

speedtouch 510 interrupteur

linksys wag54g interrupteur

netgear dg834g pas d'interrupteur

----------

## laharl

 *l.slysz wrote:*   

> encore une fois, ça depend du routeur 

 J'ai précisé 'pour le netgear', je n'ai fait aucune généralité.

Edit: si effectivement ya un interrupteur sur le dg834g, 

désolé mais je m'en souviens pas (je regarderai ce soir).

----------

## anigel

Complément concernant le Netgear DG834 : il dispose d'un client dyndns intégré.

----------

## kyusan

En routeur, je conseille les Linksys comme le WRT54G. Car ils sont trés stable et flashable pour y mettre un OpenWRT qui est en fait un petit linux, donc tu pourras te logguer en SSH et configuré tes services de manière trés fines (en en mettre pas mal ... sur le mien : arpwatch, iptables, dhcp avec reservations mac, dns cache et freeradius). Pour le débit, il tient les 2mo/s de la freebox sans aucuns problèmes et autres points intérressant avec openwrt il est possible de créer des vlan en séparant les différents ports du routeur. Par exemple chez moi :

Réseau wifi : 10.0.2.0

Réseau filaire : 10.0.1.0

DMZ (4eme port du routeut) : 10.0.3.0

Ce qui permet de bien cloisonner son réseau  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Euh, si on a les deux séparées, c'est au quel de faire firewall ? le routeur ? ou la *box ?

----------

## kyusan

A toi de choisir, personnelement je n'ai pas activé le mode routeur de la freebox, seul mon wrt fait office de firewall. Mais je ferai plus confiance a un routeur qui a etait conçu pour ça qu'à la freebox par exemple (surtout j'ai lu des echos plutot negatifs sur la freebox en mode routeur), j'utiliserai le mode routeur de la boitelibre uniquement si j'ai pas de routeur ... (je fais de ses phrases quand je suis fatigué  :Confused:  )

----------

## kopp

Ouais, je viens d'aller voir chez France Telecom où j'ai été renseigné par des gars qui en savent à peu près autant que ma grand mère... 

"Peut on desactiver totalement le wifi sur la livebox?" 

reponse : vous ne connecter pas le dongle sur votre pc.... ou alors j'ai rien compris et le dongle se connecte à la livebox

comment peut on configurer le firewall ? réponse : vous pouvez le desactivé car des fois ça conflicte aec des antivirus+firewall logiciel

génial comme réponse

je pense que je vais oublié la livebox moi  :Smile: 

----------

## kyusan

ça m'etonnes guère de France Telecom, cette réponse hautement technique  :Very Happy: 

La Livebox est pas mal à ce que j'ai entendu dire mais (je vais peut etre sortir un sujet completement HS n'ayant pas suivi la totalité de la conversation  :Very Happy:  ) je choisirai pas mon FAI par rapport au modem et un routeur côute pas trés cher et le jour ou tu changes de FAI, tu as pas besoin de tout reconfigurer, voir même rien  :Smile: 

----------

